# Neuwertiges Scott G-Zero Strike CFX-200



## Lion77 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo... 

Verkaufe aus meiner Sammlung ein neuwertiges Scott G-Zero Strike CFX-200    
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Strike-CFX...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

